
C++: What are move semantics? - ainar-g
https://stackoverflow.com/q/3106110/1892060
======
ainar-g
The second answer[1], which is from the same person as the first, really goes
into details about all the complexity of move semantics in modern C++.

[1][https://stackoverflow.com/a/11540204/1892060](https://stackoverflow.com/a/11540204/1892060)

